# Credit Card Size Drivers Licence: When will they be available?



## ajapale (5 Jul 2011)

Credit Card Size Drivers Licence: When will they be available?

The current paper one is big and awkward and difficult to fit into a wallet.

I remember CC style drivers licences being discussed back at the turn of the century but did anything come of the proposal?


----------



## blueband (5 Jul 2011)

those type of cc licences can be encriped with all kinds of imformation!...


----------



## Pique318 (6 Jul 2011)

Tin hat on everyone.

AJ, I've not heard anything about it in ages, and I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## markpb (6 Jul 2011)

Pique318 said:


> Tin hat on everyone.
> 
> AJ, I've not heard anything about it in ages, and I wouldn't hold my breath.



It's crazy to think that we've been talking about this for so long and nothing at all has happened:



boards.ie on 31-10-2002 said:


> From the Indo: New credit card-style driving licences to be introduced from January.


 (http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=625827&postcount=7)



boards.ie on 2-08-2009 said:


> It is expected the new EU driving licence will come into effect by 2012 and the driving licences issued by each member state will be phased out by 2032.


 (http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=61576431&postcount=15)



boards.ie on 13-08-2009 said:


> I got a reply form the RSA which said:
> 
> "Thank you for your email- Yes we are about to start work on credit card style licence and have a target of it being in place by 2012. There are
> practical aspects of what goes on the card that hasn't been yet decided at EU level. In advance of this decision we can only do so much of the
> preparatory work; that journey is about to start.


 (http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=61587822&postcount=23)


The last post says


> A 2006 EU directive has already officially formalised the layout and content requirement of the licences. The Directive stipulates that Members States should adopt laws implementing the Directive no later than 19 January 2011. Those laws should take effect in all EU Members States on 19 January 2013.


----------



## selfbuilder (7 Jul 2011)

The RSA are taking over issuing driving licences from 2013 and they will be issuing a new credit card type licence.


----------



## blueband (8 Jul 2011)

the problem i have is what type of information they will put into these new cc type licences!  you can bet it will be a lot more that what is on the current  paper licence,
which at least you can read for yourself.


----------



## dahamsta (8 Jul 2011)

selfbuilder said:


> The RSA are taking over issuing driving licences from 2013 and they will be issuing a new credit card type licence.



Isn't this _proposed_ legislation?


----------



## Leo (8 Jul 2011)

blueband said:


> the problem i have is what type of information they will put into these new cc type licences! you can bet it will be a lot more that what is on the current paper licence,
> which at least you can read for yourself.


 
What specifically are you concerned about?


----------



## dahamsta (8 Jul 2011)

Sounds like they have an issue with RFID and/or biometrics.

And rightly so -- there's nothing inherently wrong with RFID and biometrics, but the current implementations are insecure at best.


----------



## horusd (8 Jul 2011)

What is RFID?  I did hear that forged current licences are two a penny. And I certainly remember coming across a few when I worked in insurance a few yrs back. But apart from all that, thecurrent  licence is very hard to carry. It's a tad too bulky.


----------



## Leo (8 Jul 2011)

RFID is a technology, Radio Frequency ID. Cheap electronic device that is used much like a barcode as a means of identifying an item. Scanners just need to be within range of the RFID tag to scan its code. The tag itself uses an induction loop, and so is power by the signal from the scanner, so no battery or power source required for the tag. 

RFID tags have been placed in all new Irish (and most European) passports since 2006. 

If you want to beat skimmers, keep any tagged items in a conductive case until required. 
Leo


----------



## blueband (8 Jul 2011)

Leo said:


> What specifically are you concerned about?


well i would be concerned about what information is going to be stored within these cc licences, and whos hands it may fall into!


----------



## Purple (9 Jul 2011)

Leo, my understanding of RFID tags is that the scan range is determined by the length of the antenna (usually coiled on or around the tag which is encapsulated in plastic). If they want a 1cm or 50cm read range they can set it so. They power of the scanner doesn't change the read range.


----------



## redchariot (10 Jul 2011)

I think that in this day and age, the pink paper driving licence is pathetic; so easy to forge. Northern Ireland have being using the credit card licences for the last 12 years or so.


----------



## dahamsta (10 Jul 2011)

For the record, before the usual linear-thinkers come along and draw conclusions and make accusations, I have no objection to credit card licences, in fact I'd love one.

I do object to badly implemented security measures though.


----------



## WicklowMan (10 Jul 2011)

My license is like something that was found in the tomb on tutenkhamun at this stage. Someone told me they charge for replacement? It seems to me that the Irish and British still love the old scrolls and quill, while the rest of the World moves on. How they ever expected my license to last 10 years - when it has to be carried at all times on the road - is beyond me!


----------



## dahamsta (10 Jul 2011)

The carry requirement is only new, maybe a year old?


----------



## Leo (11 Jul 2011)

Purple said:


> Leo, my understanding of RFID tags is that the scan range is determined by the length of the antenna (usually coiled on or around the tag which is encapsulated in plastic). If they want a 1cm or 50cm read range they can set it so. They power of the scanner doesn't change the read range.


 
The power of the magnetic field generated by the scanner also plays a part. The antenna will affect sensitivity, but the electricity required to power the tag comes from the scanner. 

The antenna is just a coil, applying a magnetic force induces a current. Same principal as in the secondary windings of a transformer (the primary converting electrical current into a magnetic force.)


----------



## Purple (11 Jul 2011)

Leo said:


> The power of the magnetic field generated by the scanner also plays a part. The antenna will affect sensitivity, but the electricity required to power the tag comes from the scanner.
> 
> The antenna is just a coil, applying a magnetic force induces a current. Same principal as in the secondary windings of a transformer (the primary converting electrical current into a magnetic force.)



Yea, that's my understanding; the scanner powers the tag, but the antenna still determines the range. Therefore no matter how much power you provide the range is limited by the antenna (coil).


----------



## dahamsta (12 Jul 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's the opposite of what he said. Range is determined by a combination of antennae size and RF power.


----------



## Leo (12 Jul 2011)

dahamsta said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the opposite of what he said. Range is determined by a combination of antennae size and RF power.


 
Yep, it's the two factors in combination.


----------

